# Using Motorola Q as browser



## hsfrey (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm getting excited about getting a Motorola Q cell phone and wireless DSL for mobile browsing etc. 
Has anyone here done it? 
Can I browse any site on the web? How does the small screen handle normal size pages? Does it scroll them, or do pages have to be explicitly written for small screens? 
What about installing software? Could I put firefox on it, instead of the the IE that comes with it? 
What about writing my own programs? What languages does it run? How do I incorporate them into its menu scheme?
Is there a site that explains all this?  

harvey


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't think they have Firefox for cell/pda's I thin kyour limited to a few others take a look at this roundup it seems to be fairly complete -

http://www.osnews.com/story.php/13446/Introduction-to-Phone-Web-Browsers/

Usually you want to go to the mobile formatted sites as 1) you can't download the full content that a regular webpage holds alot of times if its a high capacity website with a ton of items and 2) the scrolling would be unuseable.

Usually they format it at 320x240 for the mobile sites if the phones screen is below that resolution your probably going to have to go to scrolling.

Heres a good starter for developing apps on the smartphone.

http://www.devx.com/wireless/Article/21291 its not a cheap task to make an app but once you have the tools then depending on the complexity of the app you may be able to pound one out in a couple of hours.


----------



## hsfrey (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Stumped!

Looks like I'll have to try to find a place that will let me try the phone to download some of the major sites I'll want, before I spring for it.

The Verizon store I went to had the sample locked down, and clerks too busy to even talk to you, much less give a demo. :down: 


Harvey


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah I always suggest borrowing a friends and go web crazy for half a day you'll realize that while mobile is good there is no subsitutue for PC browsing. Also the best thing to do is hound the webmasters at your favorite sites to offer up mobile content if they don't already. They get enough requests I am sure they will comply.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

> They get enough requests I am sure they will comply.


Please do. I'm looking for new sites on my verizon web. I found out Google can parse websites down to fit the phone on most regular websites. You can't bookmark them though.

I think its a cool toy for $15 bucks a month!

Also try HowardChui dot com for more phone info.


----------

